# speedodometer stopped



## mam258 (May 29, 2010)

Hello all Nissan fans. This is my 1st post to the sight. I have a real big issue that started yesterday with my 2003 Maxima GLE ( i.e. 156K miles). I had to replace the passenger side xeon light bulb. ( i.e. 100.00 ). The dealier wanted 200.00. I disconnected the negative cable from the battery before I began. I replaced the bulb and connected the cables back to the battery. When I drove the car, I noticed that the speedodometer was not working. Everything on the dash comes on. I mean everything even the tec meter. I checked all of the fuses and cannot get the speedodometer working again. Everything worked before I replaced the xeon bulb. I need help. Thanks.


----------

